# Pioneering Technique Ends Baby Wait



## Topkat08 (Jul 23, 2008)

Hiya ladies,

Just came across this and with all the negativity fertility tx has received over time, it's nice to have some positivity. 

http://uk.news.yahoo.com/pressass/20080812/tuk-pioneering-technique-ends-baby-wait-6323e80.html

Take Care 
Nikki x


----------



## GretaGarbo (Oct 14, 2007)

I recommend this on article on it too, as it contains some more details such as stats - http://www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/life_and_style/health/article4509954.ece

Out of 39 women, 17 got pregnant, which makes a success rate of 43.5%. I read in another article that out of the 17, 4 were pregnant with twins.

Its very exciting isn't it? I wish more hospitals were offering it.

- Greta.


----------



## cherriepie (Nov 3, 2007)

Wow - it's so great to hear something positive!!!    

I am d/r for FET at the moment and think that they used this technique (am definitely going to ask when go for my appointment) as the anti-freeze thing was mentioned previously.

Definitely think they should roll it out to all clinics ASAP though.

It's certainly given me a little more hope so I'd just like to say to Mrs Bloomer, thank you for sharing your story!!!!!!!!!  And of course a big thanks to Topkat and Greta for posting on here otherwise I may have missed it.  

Cherriepie

xxxxxx


----------



## Topkat08 (Jul 23, 2008)

Hiya cherrie,

Glad it's given u some hope & let me know how u get on at ur appointment as what they say about this. I hope u can get it.  

Praying for us all  

Take Care Hun 
Nikki x


----------



## cherriepie (Nov 3, 2007)

Hey topkat

Think they may have already used this technique on our frosties.  Will def check and let everyone know though.  Realise that a lot of us on here have to pay for treatment so if people have the choice they may choose the clinic for this type of treatment, especially if not a lot of places are doing it.

Thanks again for posting - it gave me the pick up I needed.  

 and   to everyone.

Cherriepie

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

this is my clinic and i have to say they are great and im so very pleased that this news has made the headlines


----------

